# Woodworkers Journal $5.99 yr for Tanga members



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good deal on a decent rag, only $5.99 for Tanga members will show price adjustment for members in checkout, Mens Rings, Magazines, Electronics, Games, Puzzles, Daily Deals - Tanga.com


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

type, wood, in the coupon area


----------

